# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > C/C++ >  đếm số lần xuất hiện của các phần tử trong mảng

## canhothegoldview

Nhập vào 1 mảng 1 chiều và in ra các số có bao nhiêu phần tử;

vd: 1 2 5 4 5 1 2 4 2

>> so 1 co 2 phan tu
>> so 2 co 3 phan tu
>> so 5 co 2 phan tu
>> so 4 co 2 phan tu

----------


## quanghnn

Chán quá sao không ai trả lời gỉ hết vậy???

----------


## nguyenquyhuong

> bạn sắp xếp mảng theo thứ thự tăng dần hoặc giảm dần (Quick Sort)
> rùi đếm số lượng mỗi phần tử bằng cách so sánh từng cặp phần tử trong mảng và dùng biến đếm. 
> Đếm xong loại phần tử nào thì xuất kết quả ra.


bài này đâu có khó lắm đâu[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] mình nghĩ bạn nên chịu khó suy nghĩ 1 chút là ra [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
nếu mới bắt đầu học C++, bạn nên chịu khó làm BT vì bài này chỉ là bt cơ bản về mảng thui [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
chúc bạn vui [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

